# CPT code for transjugular liver biopsy



## LoriT (Jul 16, 2019)

Does anyone have insight on how to code a transjugular liver biopsy?


----------



## nettiejo6 (Jul 17, 2019)

37200/75970 plus venous catheterization code, which if 36011 most of the time for the right hepatic vein.


----------



## LoriT (Jul 23, 2019)

nettiejo6 said:


> 37200/75970 plus venous catheterization code, which if 36011 most of the time for the right hepatic vein.


Thank you so much!


----------

